# Lentezza Avvio programmi [RISOLTO]

## abissiblu

amilo d fujtsu-siemens

p4 2,5 512 mb ram

quando lancio un programma da kde è lentissimo l'avvio, sia che sia un normale editor o un terminale per non parlare di konqueror!

ho ricompilato xfree e kde con le use di defaulte impostando il processore come p4 senza retrocompatibilità, ho ottimizzato l'accesso al disco con hd parm e ottengo un transfer rate 20 mb/s.

quale può essere la causa di tale lentezza ? cosa mi consigliate di controllare?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Risolto Aggiungendo in host la seguente riga
> 
> miopc xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
> ...

 Last edited by abissiblu on Tue Oct 28, 2003 4:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## babalinux

non hai bisogno di ricompilare nulla, aggiungi una riga per la tua box a /etc/hosts. Maggiori spiegazioni qui:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=83381&highlight=kde+slowered

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *abissiblu wrote:*   

> amilo d fujtsu-siemens
> 
> p4 2,5 512 mb ram
> 
> quando lancio un programma da kde è lentissimo l'avvio, sia che sia un normale editor o un terminale per non parlare di konqueror!
> ...

 

Oltre a quello che ha detto babalinux puoi incrementare la velocita' delle applicazioni kde con il

prelinking. Per maggiori informazioni leggi qui.

----------

## silian87

Io prima di prendere il powerbook volevo proprio prendermi l'amilo d, rapporto prezzo convenienza eccezionale!! E' solo che non ne avevano più disponibili e non sapevo se linux ci sarebbe girato bene. Dimmi come va, almeno so se avrei fatto una scelta giusta o no....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## abissiblu

si ottimo l'amilo e seria la garanzia mi si è fusso quello comprato 256 mb ram e p4 2,4, me l'hanno sostiutito con questo, inn 15 gg.

credo che il modem non sia supportato. ma ancora non ho approfondito.

----------

## abissiblu

ok! ma dovrebbe esserci già la voce 

mylinuxbox 127.0.0.1

ricontrollo quando torno a casa!

----------

## inspiron

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *abissiblu wrote:*   amilo d fujtsu-siemens
> 
> p4 2,5 512 mb ram
> 
> quando lancio un programma da kde è lentissimo l'avvio, sia che sia un normale editor o un terminale per non parlare di konqueror!
> ...

 

nella guida dice di non fare il prelinking se non si ha abbastanza spazio libero...

.

```

bash-2.05b$ df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/hdc6             6.1G  5.4G  774M  88% /

none                  379M     0  379M   0% /dev/shm

```

posso dare il prelinking?

----------

## inspiron

up

----------

## Sasdo

magari svuota un po' di distfiles prima...

----------

## inspiron

ma di quandto spazio libero c'e bisogno per fare il prelinking?

e quanto si guadagna in velocita?

----------

## inspiron

up

----------

## randomaze

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> up

 

Non pensi anche tu che fare un up prima che siano passate 24 ore sia una pratica scorretta?

Cosa succederebbe se tra le 20 e le 21 tutti quelli che hanno postato oggi e non hanno avuto risposte di loro gradimento si dilettassero in questa pratica del mettere in evidenza un post che si trova poche righe sotto?

Eppoi, hai controllato se in uno quei 48 topic che si trovano facendo una ricerca nel forum italiano della parola 'prelink' ci sono risposte alle tue domande?

----------

## inspiron

chiedo scusa..

pensavo che fosse passato piu di una giornata...

----------

